# Most Beautiful Modern City



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

What is the most beautiful modern city, in your opinion? By which I mean cities dominated by post-war architecture. Not necessarily cities with no historical buildings at all (eg somewhere like Berlin or Dublin or New York has a historical base with huge modern regeneration) but what city generally speaking is the greatest success of modernist and postmodernist architecture? 

My top 5 would be:

Vancouver, Canada








Berlin, Germany








Dubai, UAE








Almere, Netherlands








Kuopio, Finland


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Beautiful modern cities are:

Europe- Frankfurt am Main
North America- Chicago
South America-Santiago de Chile
Africa-Cape Town
Australia-Melbourne
Asia-Dubai and Hong-Kong


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

Paris!


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Seoul and Taipei?


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

most beautiful modern... it means skyline , buildings or street level ?


----------



## Skizo91 (Oct 20, 2011)

Frankfurt, Paris and London.


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

Paris, a modern city? ....


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Melbourne
Sydney
Chicago
Vancouver
Seattle
Hong Kong


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

castermaild55 said:


> most beautiful modern... it means skyline , buildings or street level ?


As I said, one which is dominated or defined by post-modernist architecture, in its skyline and general design. Paris and London do not count in the slightest, unless you mention specific areas and skylines within the city (London in general is clearly not a modern city, though it does have a very nice modern skyline that is worth an honourable mention). 

The cities I am talking about are New cities that only existed as small towns or villages prior to the mid 20th century, or ones which have grown beyond all recognition within the past 50 years: Hong Kong, Dubai, Vancouver, and especially planned cities like Brasilia and Almere.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Hong Kong
Sydney
Vancouver
Seattle
Auckland


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

North Ameirca - Chicago, Toronto, NYC.
South America - Brasilia, Santiago, Buenos Aires.
Europe - Frankfurt, London.
Africa - Cape Town.
Asia - Hong Kong, Tokyo, Dubai.
Oceania - Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Vancouver, Sydney, Singapore, Hong Kong.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Tokyo, Osaka, Seoul and HK


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

East Asia: Seoul, Tokyo, Hong Kong, Kuala Lumpur, Taipei
Southeast Asia: Singapore, Kuala Lumpur
Middle East: Doha, Dubai, Manama, Abu Dhabi
Oceania: Sydney, Auckland, Melbourne, Gold Coast, Brisbane
North America: Miami, Vancouver, Philadelphia, Toronto, Dallas
Latin America: Buenos Aires, Santiago
Africa: Port Louis, Cape Town
Europe: Rotterdam, Frankfurt, Warsaw, Almere


----------



## Future Cities (Sep 24, 2012)

I wonder how people consider Vancouver beautiful :?


----------



## BearCave (Feb 2, 2007)

Dubai is impressive but definitely not "beautiful".


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

Considering this is all about being modern, I would go for:

Europe: Frankfurt, Berlin, London, Paris, Madrid, Moscow
Asia: Singapore, HK, Tokyo, Osaka, Nagoya, Shanghai, Chongqing, Shenzhen, Beijing, Seoul, Busan and Bangkok
Oceania: Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane
Africa: Cape Town
Americas: New York, Chicago, Toronto, Brasilia, Rio, Panama City, Buenos Aires
Middle East: Dubai, Doha, Abu Dhabi, Riyadh, Kuwait

(I could have named a few more chinese cities, but had to restrict myself)


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

How is it possible that some of the members here name Frankfurt as most Beautifull modern City?
I've been twice to Frankfurt. I can say it has an impressive Skyline for European standards, but the City itself isn't modern at all!

I'm from Rotterdam and can say that Rotterdam is a 1000 time more modern than Frankfurt. 
London has a lot of Modern parts as well. So does Berlin.
Besides the European Cities I mentioned, I find Melbourne pretty modern.
There must be over 10 Chinese Cities which are modern as well.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Interesting that people put Hong Kong so often as beautiful. Hong Kong has an amazing setting and some amazing bridges and skyscrapers but the city on street-level is not beautiful.

In Asia I would go for Singapore with regards to modernity that is good looking. Most large Asian cities are not really beautiful.


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

A selection of Rotterdam



Ossip said:


>





Ossip said:


>





Ossip said:


>





Ossip said:


> Met dank aan Ingrid!





AMS guy said:


> Rotterdam
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marin said:


> 27.11:



2012-08-15 Rotterdam - De Calypso gezien vanaf de Euromast - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


2011-04-23 Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug vanaf de Euromast - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-10-22 Rotterdam - De Calypso - 11 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-09-15 Rotterdam - De Calypso - 10 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-04-14 Rotterdam - B-Tower vanaf de Karel Doorman by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-02-08 Rotterdam - INHolland & Cité by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-03-01 Rotterdam - De Brug - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr


2009-07-01 Mullerpier 6 by Topaas, on Flickr


2009-10-27 Plussenburgh by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-08-15 Rotterdam - Hogeschool InHolland by Topaas, on Flickr


2008-11-22 Kubuswoningen 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


2008-11-22 Kubuswoningen 1 by Topaas, on Flickr



2009-03-11 Metrostation Wilhelminaplein 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


2009-03-11 Metrostation Wilhelminaplein 3 by Topaas, on Flickr


2011-06-23 Rotterdam - Las Palmas vanuit Montevideo by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-05-30 Rotterdam - De Karel Doorman - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr


2009-05-10 Lloydpier 3 by Topaas, on Flickr


wilhelmina pier 4 by 
sashscf, on Flickr


2011-12-05 Rotterdam - Binnenhaven - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ Hm.

But we are not speaking about infrastructure or modern architecture we are talking about new cities for example Dubai and probably Brasilia those cities who started from 0 or developed recently


----------



## link_road_17/7 (Aug 16, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> Milton Keynes NO. It's infamous in Blighty as the Land of dated 70s Dystopia and carcentric US style sprawl. Perennial favourite of the kiss of death to all urbanity - the national Britain in Bloom competition, and Crap Towns.


Perhaps the people of Blighty rely on misinformed rumour? MK has *never* featured in either of the "Crap Towns" books. If anywhere is dominated by the car, it is *Greater* London. MK tidies them away into landscaped grid roads, meaning less congestion, little fumes and safer (residential) streets. It is more like living in a Dutch post-war suburban area than "LA".

Here is a bridge, which is just as wide for pedestrians and cyclists, as it is for cars, in the middle of a suburban estate:


Broughton Brook Bridge at sunset by Adrian Court, on Flickr

Compare that to Thamesmead and the never built ELRC bridge. I know which I prefer.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

BringMe said:


> ^^ Hm.
> 
> But we are not speaking about infrastructure or modern architecture we are talking about new cities for example Dubai and probably Brasilia those cities who started from 0 or developed recently


Who said that? Have you read the original post? The thread is not about the most beautiful "new city" but most beautiful "modern city". Right?


----------



## devid777 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Guess the City*

virtual tours Singapore Dream City

virtual tours Singapore Dream City


----------



## devid777 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Guess the City*


----------



## devid777 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

SASH said:


> ^^
> I deleted some Photos. Satisfied?


No. 4-5 photos is fine, anything more is over kill.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Vanman said:


>


Vancouver has some of the most boring and banal modern architecture on the planet. 
Natural beauty surrounding the city is VERY beautiful, but that's the city's setting.... and nothing Vancouver's done.

A city is a collection of buildings and infrastructure, not its trees, water, and mountains. 
Show me some beautiful modern buildings and infrastructure and maybe I'll change my mind.


----------



## Treka (Jan 26, 2013)

5.Singapore,Singapore









4.Tokyo,Japan









3.Vancouver,Canada









2.Dubai,UAE









1. Hong Kong,China


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Frankfurt
La Defence
Rotterdam
Milan
Dubai
Toronto (but it got worse in the last decade)

Vancouver is so bland! All the buildings look exactly the same and I got so bored by them when I visited there...and I'm from a commieblock town! hno:


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Vancouver ... so ugly:









http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/

In addition to that, it is a generally lauded exemplar of modern urban planning. If the buildings are bland, which they admittedly are, they are by design. Overall, I do think they work with their natural surrounding. Nonetheless, there are tons of examples of great architecture in Vancouver:









Woodward's Building









Moshe Safdie designed Public Library









Living Shangri-La









Marine Building

plus many others that I can't be bothered to post atm.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

isaidso said:


> 3 photos would have been sufficient. Another promising thread gets spammed to death. hno:


I have to agree with this comment ENTIRELY. So many threads get spammed to hell and back with tons of photos. Just look at the 'cities with beautiful natural settings' thread if you want to see forty thousand photos of Manila, none of which portray Manila as having said beautiful natural setting. 

Please can we get the mods to intervene? It's really annoying.

Anyway, back on topic. I doubt you'll find many beautiful modern cities as they tend to sprawl a lot. They might have beautiful nature and great CBDs, but they mostly grew up in the age of the car, and mile after mile of low rise suburbia is never beautiful.

A lot of beautiful 'new world' cities aren't even that modern, having been settled hundreds of years ago.

Heck, I'm just gonna go for Melbourne as I live there. Just ignore the suburbs, like I do in every day life.









http://www.shafir.info/shafir_image...bourne~140View_from_Shrine_of_Remembrance.jpg


----------



## andyupson5 (Mar 15, 2013)

Wonderful captures of structure!


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

My top 10
Singapore
Tokyo
Seoul
Vancouver
Melbourne
Santiago
San Diego
Shanghai
Frankfurt
Toronto


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Top 5 "modern" cities for me that could be classed as "beautiful" in their own way, either by landscaping, architecture or setting. Funny that they're all in Asia for me. 

5. Nagoya
4. Hong Kong
3. Singapore
2. Osaka
1. Tokyo


----------



## clockworkpedro (Mar 21, 2013)

koolio said:


> In addition to that, it is a generally lauded exemplar of modern urban planning. If the buildings are bland, which they admittedly are, they are by design. Overall, I do think they work with their natural surrounding. Nonetheless, there are tons of examples of great architecture in Vancouver:


Vancouver skyline is very unique to me, at least in the North American context. It's pleasant to see how the city evolved from a lame Toronto esquee to a gorgeous city. 

My favourite modern cities, in no particular order: Melbourne, Calgary, Vancouver, Sydney, Auckland, Singapore.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

koolio said:


> Vancouver ... so ugly:
> 
> In addition to that, it is a generally lauded exemplar of modern urban planning. *If the buildings are bland, which they admittedly are, they are by design.*


Vancouver has some wonderful buildings, but most of what's been built after 1980 is bland. By your own admission, Vancouver can't be considered one of the most beautiful modern cities. For every building as beautiful as Woodward's there are 10-20 non-descript all glass condo buildings. That's what one notices when one looks at Vancouver. The beautiful gets lost in a sea of banality.

You can't be bland and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

city_thing said:


> A lot of beautiful 'new world' cities aren't even that modern, having been settled hundreds of years ago.
> 
> Heck, I'm just gonna go for Melbourne as I live there. Just ignore the suburbs, like I do in every day life.


I agree about Melbourne. It's definitely a stand out and manages to marry elegance, beauty, and modernity to great effect.


----------



## geococcyx (Dec 27, 2011)

subjective judgements galore! :toilet:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

#1 Kobe


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

isaidso said:


> Vancouver has some of the most boring and banal modern architecture on the planet.
> Natural beauty surrounding the city is VERY beautiful, but that's the city's setting.... and nothing Vancouver's done.
> 
> A city is a collection of buildings and infrastructure, not its trees, water, and mountains.
> Show me some beautiful modern buildings and infrastructure and maybe I'll change my mind.


I'm guessing you're basing your opinion on nothing but skyline pics and have never actually been to the city. Check out flar's recent Vancouver threads on SSP for a real look at a beautiful built environment:

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=204673

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=6099214&posted=1#post6099214


----------



## rgarrison (Sep 11, 2007)

A lot of people in this thread are confusing "Modern Architecture" with "Contemporary Architecture".


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

^At some point, they are the same.


----------



## Lyonessian (Aug 6, 2009)

Surprised at no mention of Warsaw. Not flashy nor huge, but still a big achievement post-WWII.


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

Calgary has to be at or near the top of this list. clean modern beautiful? this has calgary written all over it.


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

*Hauts-de-Seine, France*


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Vanman said:


> I'm guessing you're basing your opinion on nothing but skyline pics and have never actually been to the city. Check out flar's recent Vancouver threads on SSP for a real look at a beautiful built environment:
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=204673
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=6099214&posted=1#post6099214


Vancouver at street level remind me of San Diego :drool:


----------



## renny de jesus (Aug 31, 2010)

_Caracas??? _



















_My Top.. 

* Singapore
* Tokio
* Santiago
* Toronto
* Chicago
* Rotterdam

_


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

*Santiago under the snow*


----------



## renny de jesus (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful City South America Santiago...!!


----------



## RobMarPer (Mar 23, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


----------



## -FatBoySlim- (Apr 2, 2012)

San Diego


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> Vancouver, Sydney, Singapore, Hong Kong.


This is the correct answer


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Fukuoka, Kobe, Sendai, Sapporo, Nagoya...

Fukuoka is one of nine city








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7207/6891322934_f851cbd8b2_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7147/6677329351_6e47459782_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6677316329_6bc8829f18_b.jpg









http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/6225/102301r.jpg









http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/9919/108801r.jpg









http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/3596/5113i.jpg









http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3097/5112l.jpg









http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4805/5312e.jpg









http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/7489/101401r.jpg









http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/5076/30701r.jpg


















http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/7657/4586662570c9cf98bd32z.jpg









http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/9452/250169508626dd564c6cz.jpg









http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/999/5275219397e0f7f3d33az.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/4239/5407r.jpg









http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/1452/5213r.jpg









http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/5818/5119r.jpg









http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/7866/5117r.jpg









http://img858.imageshack.us/img858/1375/5205r.jpg









http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/2070/111001r.jpg









http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/8742/5206r.jpg









http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/6249/5105r.jpg









http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/3175/101002r.jpg









http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/7499/100502r.jpg









http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/2788/5493247762dabf0cd3b1br.jpg









http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/128/5492652697909371cfc8br.jpg









http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/2599/21960334r.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Fukuoka*









http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/188/27236647r.jpg









http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/6534/31395732r.jpg









http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/79/1104442r.jpg









http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1673/100601r.jpg









http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/8995/101102r.jpg









http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/5972/100203r.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/7386332.jpg









http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/9045/1292849889922r.jpg









http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5274/1292849639063r.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4141/4777168788_6b3e0039eb_b.jpg









http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/4239/5407r.jpg









http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/1831/5315r.jpg









http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/438/5130r.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5133/5514344073_d01191eb13_b.jpg









http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/6911/5123r.jpg









http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4945/5109r.jpg









http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/4201/5127r.jpg









http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/4671/7666503r.jpg









http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4355/10862650.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Fukuoka*









http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/2000/41dd6faa493920dbd2909ae.jpg









http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8301/40432618r.jpg









http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7408/42316984r.jpg









http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/9581/42273096r.jpg









http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/9395/dd0f5f9ed6fc984aa63599e.jpg









http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/7492/ab5ca3b9b15ac17544a46f2.jpg









http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/2017/caf569128f369e50a33625b.jpg

http://www.skyscraperlife.com/city-versus-city/79858-monterrey-mex-vs-fukuoka-japon-10.html


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Vancouver has some wonderful buildings, but most of what's been built after 1980 is bland. By your own admission, Vancouver can't be considered one of the most beautiful modern cities. For every building as beautiful as Woodward's there are 10-20 non-descript all glass condo buildings. That's what one notices when one looks at Vancouver. The beautiful gets lost in a sea of banality.
> 
> You can't be bland and beautiful at the same time.


Lots of people like glass buildings, and for glass Vancouver is hard to beat. I personally find glass condos much more aesthetically pleasing than concrete blocks.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kobe*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*kobe*









































































































































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/author/bluestylecom?p=211


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*kobe*




























































































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/author/bluestylecom?p=211


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*kobe*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Guangzhou. Great urban planning, modern high quality designs. 



asdfg said:


> Another one from the same time, last Sunday:


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Copperknickers said:


> The cities I am talking about are New cities that only existed as small towns or villages prior to the mid 20th century, or ones which have grown beyond all recognition within the past 50 years: Hong Kong, Dubai, Vancouver, and especially planned cities like Brasilia and Almere.



that would also be my definition because otherwise, if we take into account each city with a collection of some recently constructed highrises, we end up with another lame "which is the best skyline" - discussion.
I would not even group most North American cities into this category, since they date back well to the 19th century. Also Vancouver does not belong here.
What would I call beautiful out of these cities which did not exist in the middle of the 50th or have grown considerably since then? Almost none. Most of them look interesting and have some impressive archtiecture but it would not be the place I would like to live. Same with Shanghai, people like the Pudong skyline but nobody wants to live there as in the evening the place looks like dead.

Almere, Dubai, Shenzhen were already mentioned.

I might add:
Lelystad
Doha
Astana (not very tasteful architectue but it gets more interesting day by day)
Canberra (a bit lame architecture but at least well organized and pleasant)
Atyrau (see Astana)
Ordos (uc)
Salekhard (uc)


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

IMO the most interesting beautiful modern cities are in no particular order Dubai, Doha, Singapore and Astana.


----------



## shayanjameel08 (Oct 22, 2013)

San Francisco Bay Area, USA ... a top modern city from my side..!


----------

